# Cannatrol dry and cure system?



## oldfogey8 (Oct 19, 2019)

Anyone hear about or have any experience with Cannatrol dry and cure system? I can’t find anything about them except their website. Searching their website it looks like they have a referral program. And that, I am guessing, is why my sons buddy is pushing him with how well the thing works...

edited because I had been drinking and re-read this morning and realized I sounded drunk...


----------



## VTCanna (Nov 2, 2019)

Here are a few podcasts to listen to about the technology:
https://seekingalpha.com/article/4288374-curing-drying-cannabis-david-sandelman 
http://www.cannabisradio.com/podcas...te-control-to-the-cannabis-finishing-process/

Happy to answer any questions you may have!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 2, 2019)

I don’t see any reviews from anyone. All the marketing/podcasts in the world show me little except what the owner of the company wants me to know. $1500 is a lot to plunk down on blind faith to save me some time burping mason jars. It also looks like Boveda now has 2 way humidity packs that are supposed to soft land your cure. $25 for a bunch of Bovedas sounds way more reasonable to me. I am guessing you are David Sandelman or someone who works for/with him. And don’t get me wrong. I do not doubt the systems ability to dry and cure buds. I just like to see reviews that I can weed thru the good and the bad attributes(and the propaganda vs actual user impressions).


----------



## St_Nick (Nov 2, 2019)

My current drying curing room has a humidifier, a de-humidifier, ac and heater.  All stuff I need anyway.  I control it with one do it all controller that is less then $250.  Not to rain on your parade but it would take a lot to convince me that's a worthwhile investment as I'm not a commercial producer


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 24, 2019)

this morning i finally got a user review of the cannatrol dry and cure system. my son was at the friends who owns the systems house trimming buds last night. apparently the system doubles as a hooka pipe because it set 4 ounces on fire. gotta get me one of those...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 24, 2019)

So it not only dries and cures your weed, it smokes it for you too!!!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 21, 2019)

My son gave me a sample of the product from his buddies grow. The buds were dried and ‘cured’ in one of these units. As I suspected, it tasted kinda green and the buds feel grainy and soft(not semi-crisp). I am not sure if the Cannatrol has settings or allows the user to choose a slower cure and it was the kids first grow so I assume his chops will improve. My gut feeling from my understanding of the drying and curing process is moisture wicks from the stems outward. The only way I could think of speeding that process up may be drawing a vacuum maybe? I believe I read that there are some commercial operations using the dryer and maybe there is proprietary processes that have not trickled down to the home units.


----------



## TOA (Dec 21, 2019)

Lmao red eyes!


----------

